# Air guns



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Do u think it's possible to kill a turkey with a air rifle? :sniper:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say definitely yes you could take out a turkey with an air rifle.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

possible yes, I have heard of some of the newer airguns killing deer. Legal, not in Wyoming, and i doubt they are legal anywhere, but I have been wrong before.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would have posted this last night but i had to find the link. These guys specialize in "big bore" air rifles and have even shot a 2000 lb Buffalo with one of there rifles. http://www.quackenbushairguns.com


----------

